# the wrong question



## schtink (Sep 4, 2006)

Now, I'm a believer of sorts. I believe in some kind of energy more powerful than me. At some time or another, many years ago, I tinkered with the idea that I could trade my soul for something better. Knowledge maybe, I'm not certain. I was very depressed at the time and anything and everything seemed like a good idea. Well, I asked to know what nothing is like. The concept of absolute nothing. A normal mind, as I had at the time, could never grasp such a concept. Now I understand. A depersonalization experience can tell you many things about yourself and your surroundings. While it's wrecking my life, I still feel that I am lucky to experience such a strange and distorted existence. I take every step of my life as a learning experience, good or bad. And I have faith all this madness will aid me in recovering the solution.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Well I think you successfully demonstrated that the energy exists and that you have control over it. Awesome 

Now as soon as you are done experiencing this nothingness you are welcome back


----------

